# Parentheses Fuzz - drill template + artwork setup for Tayda



## zipfool (Mar 20, 2021)

I'm going to use Tayda's custom drilling and UV printing for the first time. But the measurements in the templates from PedalPCB and Tayda are different. 
I'm wondering which one to trust when preparing artwork and using Tayda's drilling tool.

*The specifics:*

On the PedalPCB drill template, the center/top panel isn't the same exact dimensions as Tayda's print template. Which one is more reliable?
PedalPCB drill template: 116.0776 mm X 140.9675 mm
Tayda print template: 117mm X 141mm

On the PedalPCB website, I've seen a helpful drill template for a different (smaller) enclosure that includes exact coordinates for the center of each hole. This is what I need in order to use Tayda's custom drilling measurement tool, but I can't find the exact coordinates for the location of the holes on Parentheses Fuzz.
I'm looking for something like this, but for the Parentheses Fuzz: https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/drill/125B_1-Knob-Type-1.pdf

The holes on PedalPCB drill template for Parentheses Fuzz aren't perfect circles.
Example: foot switch holes are 11.9063 mm X 11.9084 mm . I'm pretty sure this won't matter, but I just want to confirm whether I should round up—in this case 11.91mm

I fully realize that I'm probably getting bent out of shape for nothing—a matter of a fraction of a millimeter in some cases. But I just want to make sure I'm using the right files and measurements before I commit everything and send to Tayda. 

FWIW: I plan to use Adobe Illustrator. I know that I could just set the origin of my ruler to the exact center of the PedalPCB drill template and get the coordinates that Tayda needs, but I'm concerned that it isn't exact enough.


----------



## zipfool (Mar 20, 2021)

*Bonus question for anyone who has experience using Tayda's UV printing service:*

I'm planning on getting the Matte Black Sand powder coated enclosure, and doing a black design with a gloss varnish wherever the design is. 

Would there be any benefit to me duplicating the black design onto the "white layer" of the file I send to Tayda? I'm hoping for the design to be a subtle gloss black-on-black treatment on the enclosure, but I wonder if printing the same design on white first will give me a bit more contrast with the black of the enclosure.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 20, 2021)

zipfool said:


> FWIW: I plan to use Adobe Illustrator. I know that I could just set the origin of my ruler to the exact center of the PedalPCB drill template and get the coordinates that Tayda needs, but I'm concerned that it isn't exact enough.


I've done that in the past, and it worked great. Just be thorough, precise and double-check your stuff. I've always used the measurements from the generic PPCB template for the hole size.

For the printing, we're still trying to figure it out. If you'e not in a hurry, some folks are trying different options in that matter, check the Tayda UV Printing thread.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 20, 2021)

zipfool said:


> *Bonus question for anyone who has experience using Tayda's UV printing service:*
> 
> I'm planning on getting the Matte Black Sand powder coated enclosure, and doing a black design with a gloss varnish wherever the design is.
> 
> Would there be any benefit to me duplicating the black design onto the "white layer" of the file I send to Tayda? I'm hoping for the design to be a subtle gloss black-on-black treatment on the enclosure, but I wonder if printing the same design on white first will give me a bit more contrast with the black of the enclosure.


Don't forget the added 0.2 mm for your hole sizes for powder coated enclosures.


----------



## zipfool (Mar 20, 2021)

Good call! Makes sense that the powder coating closes up the holes a bit.


----------

